# Colson Boy's bicycle- Identification Help!



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello everyone! I recently acquired this neat old 26 inch Colson Boy's bicycle through this site. I was told it was made in the late forties. It has been spray painted a LONG time ago, though it has the original white paint with black pinstriping on the wheels. It is an excellent rider, and rides on a pair of very nice, large Carlisle Lightning Darts. The previous owner was looking to restore it, but didn't have the time. *I would like to bring this bicycle back to it's original condition, and in doing so, replace any parts which are aftermarket or incorrect.* Anyone with information as to date of manafature, original color scheme or paint job (it seems to have been multicolor, red blue, and light grey), or knowledge of correct parts, please let me know. Please don't feel bad about naming the incorrect parts, I't won't bother me in the least, I'm trying to put all the original parts back on it and would appreciate any information you could give. Several pictures of different areas and parts will be posted below, feel free to request for more if you think additional pics will help you identify any incorrect parts. *Also: Anyone with correct parts feel free to post pics and prices.* Feel free to post, pm, or email me anytime at: OldBlueColson@ aol.com (or Chrissyg94@aol.com). Thanks!


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, that's great info. Thanks a lot! Do you know if my handlebars are correct? That was the main part I questioned.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jul 23, 2008)

*answer...*

The handlebars are from a 60s middleweight bike... 

But... because of the rear dropouts it makes it a postwar Colson

But it is still Very Cool check out Dave's site  www.nostalgic.net
for more pictures of restored Colsons...

This model has been called a "BLISTER TANK" if that helps.. 

J...


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jul 23, 2008)

Great,thanks. Yes, I knew the bars were newer (I bought it without any, and borrowed some from a girl's Higgins I had). Any info is great  I'll be sure to check out the link you posted.


----------

